# Lost one of the orphan kids last night



## Roll farms (Aug 31, 2011)

I took in 2 boerX kids 5 wks ago, the dam didn't have milk and the owner couldn't bottle feed b/c of stuff going on (2 jobs, in the process of moving, had no where to keep them and supplies packed up / in storage).  The 'deal' we made was I got to keep the doeling and he gets the buckling back at 2 mos.

The buckling had a wierd issue for a few days but has been fine ever since...the doeling was always a little hellion, and has been fine all along.

2 days ago I gave them their CDT booster.  She wiggled a LOT and I had to jab her a couple times.  
Yesterday, she took her am and lunch bottles fine, eagerly as usual.  I noticed she limped a bit but she acted fine otherwise.  I chalked the limp up to the extra jabs from the shot.   They were both on day 6 of DiMethox cocci prevention.

DH mentioned last night that she refused her PM bottle.  That's not unheard of from a just-boosted kid, so I didn't run right down and check on her.

This morning I found her in full rigor. 

Now I feel awful.

I've never heard of a goat dying from a shot 2 days later, and she had no reaction to the 1st dose.
I do let them out to wander in the yard while I do chores so they get some exercise (they're still too little to go in w/ the 6 mo. old kids).
I can't find anything that could have poisoned her but...who knows what she found somewhere.
Her brother is fine...but doing that pitiful crying thing looking for her.

Which breaks my heart.

I haven't lost a kid in years.  I would have a post done if I thought it was something bacterial / contagious.  Hopefully a fluke.  I hate flukes.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that..  Bottle babies are the worst to lose..


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry!  It sounds like it could have just been a fluke.  She could have been the one in a million that gets a vaccine reaction.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 31, 2011)

so sorry, I weaned the 7 kids from my june kiddings last week and  one of them hung her self in the gate the next day. 4x4 wire panel. So frustrating. Guess we need to put smaller panels up for the weaning pens. farming can be emotionally exhausting.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 31, 2011)

20 kids, the last 'older' kid I lost did that very same thing.  Must have jumped off their house and landed on it 'just so' and got hung up.  I tore that feeder down like it was the feeder's fault.  GOATS!

I just checked her over again, the area where I gave the shot seems a bit swollen.  Wondering if maybe I caused a blood clot or tore a vein or something.

Or, if she didn't bang her head on a brick when out playing.

Or an alien space ship blasted her w/ an invisible death ray.

GOATS!  Who needs 'em?






I do.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Aug 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elevan (Aug 31, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know how heartbreaking that is.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sorry, Kim. Wasn't that the one you were supposed to keep?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep, it was.  
I usually have kids registered by 2-3 wks of age.  
I kept thinking I should call the owners for the paperwork but kept putting it off, which is unlike me....wierd.

I've called and asked if he's able to take the boy now.  It's so sad hearing him yell for his sister.  I have no kids his size to keep him with, I tried putting him in w/ the big kids and he climbed right through the pen and followed me to the house.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 31, 2011)

So sorry about that.


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 31, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I've called and asked if he's able to take the boy now.  It's so sad hearing him yell for his sister.  I have no kids his size to keep him with, I tried putting him in w/ the big kids and he climbed right through the pen and followed me to the house.


awww, so sorry... can you get him a little friend?


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 31, 2011)

1


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 31, 2011)

Not interested in any more baby goats at the moment.  I've been bottle feeding since Dec.  I am ready for a break.

I had to talk to the vet today (about Canadian import laws / requirements) and asked him about her.  He says, "Well...You could bring her in for me to check out, but if it's a clot or blown vein, I may never find it."  He agreed that was probably the culprit.

Thanks for the support, guys.


----------



## fanov8 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the little gal!  Big hugs to you!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 31, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry Kim.  That's such a bummer... the wondering is nearly as bad as the loss itself.  I've made a couple kids gimpy for a day or so giving C/D&T shots, but they're never any worse for wear.  Maybe it's something unrelated?


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry Roll


----------



## freemotion (Aug 31, 2011)

If anyone did everything right, it had to be you!  It had to be a fluke.  Had to be.


----------



## highs41 (Aug 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear that! Each one is special!  I always feel so responsible for every one of my animals!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 31, 2011)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss.


----------



## Spitchtara (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------

